# any advice for a good "act" therapy book for social phobia ?



## genius (Jun 11, 2010)

any advice for a good "act" therapy book for social phobia ?


----------



## donavan (Jun 23, 2010)

genius said:


> any advice for a good "act" therapy book for social phobia ?


dont know what you mean by good act but overcoming sa and shyness by gillian butler is a good book


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

ACT - Acceptance Commitment Therapy. I've only started reading about it, so I can't suggest anything good.


----------



## Thelaridarsarm (Jul 29, 2010)

*Act*

Lol, not sure what ACT is as a therapy method, do know that it created some need for therapy fore many of my friends!  Goodluck!!


----------



## Souldysfunction (Aug 5, 2010)

My psychiatrist recommended The Happiness Trap by Russ Harris, I'm about 100 pages in. I really like how ACT incorporates eastern practices of mindfulness and meditation, and how to observe and diffuse negative mindstates as opposed to trying to controll them. It's definitely a different perspective than what i have read before. I have found a few things helpful specifically for SA, including practicing observing and being in the present in social situations instead of thinking and being in my own head so much. It's also a new thing for me, and i don't know if its going to be a long term thing that sticks, but i'm liking it so far. Definitely would recommend this to people who have been dissatisfied with other methods. Though i have found CBT to be helpful as well.


----------

